# I'm claiming the World Record in Robin Hoods



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot this tonight at 87 yards. I shot 4 arrows in the wind and walked up to see a shocker. I felt that I was lucky to hit the target at all and WOWZER!
Anyone claiming longer?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:_O=: 

Good grief!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Two threads with Robin Hoods, BOTH have one thing in common: Gold Top arrows......just saying.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Two threads with Robin Hoods, BOTH have one thing in common: Gold Top arrows......just saying.


No Pro the common theme here is that these guys practice... you should try it sometime. :shock: Nice shooting 22 you hold the record for the record.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know if it's a record but that's awesome shooting anyway.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shooting there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice shooting Scotty Boy....a little more practice and you'll be 'almost' as good as I used to be...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> No Pro the common theme here is that these guys practice... you should try it sometime. :shock: Nice shooting 22 you hold the record for the record.


Pretty much.... he'd actually have a group in the black if he was shooting quality arrows. 8) Nice shooting man.... thats easily the furthest I've ever heard of.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx for all the "Nice shooting" comments but I am totally OK with "Hey nice job on the LUCKY shot".


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > No Pro the common theme here is that these guys practice... you should try it sometime. :shock: Nice shooting 22 you hold the record for the record.
> ...


At 87 yards I'm surprised his pin doesn't cover the target, let alone that little black dot. Nice shooting. Just hold a little high. :mrgreen:

The thing that sucks is now you have ruined an arrow and possibly lost two if you keep it. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Two threads with Robin Hoods, BOTH have one thing in common: Gold Top arrows......just saying.
> ...


Shat up! Looks like I may need to go troll hunting. :O//:


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Elk PM sent Back


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You do that shooting EPEKs?
If you did, then the arrow came out with a note from Maid Marion saying "call me."


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


You will never catch me I am very very sneaky. BTW the bow you own is called a Katera (just so you know)


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Not the world record but here is a double Robin Hood for you from the Rinhart 100 in Pocatello last year 30 yards...first arrow my buddy, second mine, third the wife's and she has the Monroe archery bull tag this year so Wapiti beware!![attachment=0:ah6uxduv]4796_1105307153939_1264574468_30377624_5395244_n.jpg[/attachment:ah6uxduv]

I can't wait until next week!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

Nice first post Lefty.....welcome !!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i would buy a lotto ticket after that... just might keep that good stuff rolling!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is only the second "double Robbin hood" (or is it tripple arrow robbin hood) that I have ever heard of. Very impressive. Gerald did the other that I have seen or heard of. Good luck on the Monroe.


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks elk22...that is some pretty impressive shooting on your part as well, counting down the days  ! Oh wait, I meant "Nice job on the lucky shot" :mrgreen: !! In my world it is better to be lucky than good any day!!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I guess if you were intending to split it, then good job on the lucky shot. I hate when that happens, though, cause it ruins 2 arrows...especially this close to the hunt. But if I were a rich man, I guess that wouldn't matter all that much.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Leftysbowman said:


> Thanks elk22...that is some pretty impressive shooting on your part as well, counting down the days  ! Oh wait, I meant "Nice job on the lucky shot" :mrgreen: !! In my world it is better to be lucky than good any day!!


Leftysbowman, I've seen both you and your wife shoot. It is not ALL luck  
Got any room in your truck next week? :mrgreen:

I'm getting excited.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Thats worth 2 arrows, I still have my first Robin Hood and it was only from 30 yards 

How about nice lucky shot? I am impressed with the grouping at almost 90 yards and in the wind.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

on the triple hood G got his under 20 but i will say it was a called shot not just something that happened


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Two threads with Robin Hoods, BOTH have one thing in common: Gold Top arrows......just saying.


Just because this post came to mind during a phone call I just had... I'll put this out there. I just took a call from a sales manager for a competitor who has something in common with this thread.... wanting me to sell him a dozen *EASTON Lightspeed 3D *arrows, for him to take to 'Bama for the big money Buckmasters tournament. Of course I was more than happy to hook him up, even going down to the shipping facility to have the arrows pulled for him. Now being a sales manager for a competitor, having access to anything they make for either target or hunting, why in the world would he ask such a thing when he has access to such fantastic competitor arrows?.... I'm just saying. :lol:

For the record, the guy is on Matthews staff and so selling him the Easton's really wasn't a big deal. I just found it kinda humorous that when he was shooting for the big prize, he was asking for Eastons to shoot. 8)


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I intentially shoot at different areas on a target just so this doesn't happen. I'm too poor to be buying new arrows.


----------

